# New Astral Line of Footwear



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Anyone in the industry have any idea when Astral might be releasing their new footwear/river shoe line? I saw a lookbook last fall that showed some pretty dope new models, and would assume they would be coming out for this coming 2015 season (obviously...) which is, well, kinda right about now... Just tryin to hold out till they drop! 

-$$$


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm with ya. I'm hoping to get a pair of Loyaks whenever they decide to finally release them.

Astral Announces Four New Styles of Water Shoes for 2015 | ActionHub


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

And their 2015 PFD's? Hopefully their 2015 Greenjacket is better designed than 2014.


----------



## Ian Janoska (Aug 26, 2011)

Shoe line should be hitting the ground some time in April. The green jacket is the same for 2015. Keep you eyes on the Astral Facebook page, as the new LE greenjacket should be getting more coverage here soon.

Ian Janoska
Team Astral


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Green Jacket*

Is the Green Jacket LE made in the USA?


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Ian Janoska said:


> Shoe line should be hitting the ground some time in April. The green jacket is the same for 2015. Keep you eyes on the Astral Facebook page, as the new LE greenjacket should be getting more coverage here soon.
> 
> Ian Janoska
> Team Astral



How about a sneak peak of LE on the buzz? Colors? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Ian Janoska (Aug 26, 2011)

SteamboatBORN said:


> How about a sneak peak of LE on the buzz? Colors?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz











This is all I can do at the moment. It's going to be SICK.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Ian Janoska said:


> View attachment 9534
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet thanks! Looks dark blue or is that my screen? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Ian Janoska (Aug 26, 2011)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Sweet thanks! Looks dark blue or is that my screen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz



Red/Black


----------



## darinm (Nov 7, 2005)

Take this with a grain of salt, I could be totally wrong here and apologize if I am. This part I am sure of: Astral is still waiting on the shoes to be delivered to them. 

I heard through the rumor mill that they are unable to make any PFD's in the USA because of the prohibitive cost of separate USCG regulations - they would have to pay the same fee for the same life vest design based on where it is made. Not sure on that though, like I said, rumor mill.

I'm curious what you don't like about the 2014 GV? Switching from a Kokatat Ronin to the GV I was really impressed with it.


----------



## Ian Janoska (Aug 26, 2011)

You are correct Darin. I've heard that the shoes should be getting to Astral in April. 
I am not sure on the logistics of the PFDs.



darinm said:


> Take this with a grain of salt, I could be totally wrong here and apologize if I am. This part I am sure of: Astral is still waiting on the shoes to be delivered to them.
> 
> I heard through the rumor mill that they are unable to make any PFD's in the USA because of the prohibitive cost of separate USCG regulations - they would have to pay the same fee for the same life vest design based on where it is made. Not sure on that though, like I said, rumor mill.
> 
> I'm curious what you don't like about the 2014 GV? Switching from a Kokatat Ronin to the GV I was really impressed with it.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I just picked up a Gj and it still has tags. May return and wait till LE comes out. Any idea when those will be available? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

THIS!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Those shoes might work if you only boat weekends and your gear can dry completely. I've always had a huge problem with my shoes going sour in a week or two then completely falling apart. I expect this new line will be the same....why do you fashionistas just go buy a wrestling shoe, because that's all that pos posted above is. The only shoes ever made that were good AND lasted are Mions...and they went out of business a decade ago. 

Sorry for the rant, but these companies market the shit out of these "watershoes" but they can't last one whole season of use...come on.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

It's a shame that Astral went from making the best selling, most loved rescue vests ever to making a bunch of cheap shoes. Shoes are a tough market, especially with a niche like boaters. I bet they're out of business is 2 years because of the move.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Never owned a astral shoe but own teva and FiveTen. Looks like most companies go form before function. What do people think of NRS shoes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

You guys are harsh! Admittedly, I owned a pair of Astral Rasslers and they fell apart on me, but I can't say enough about their warranty and customer service that quickly and easily made good on my defect. The Brewers have been great and withstood a full season heavy guiding and a month on the Grand along with general use otherwise. 

Sure, I could buy a pair of Keds (or wrestling shoes) for $20 but aren't most of us gearheads anyway that like supporting product leaders in the industry and owning cool gear?! I'm pretty confident Astral will continue to make quality PFDs at the very least and hopefully won't be going belly up in a few years. What a hater!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

No hate here, call me a speculator. Too big too fast and getting away from core competency are the two things that kill a manufacturer quick. I should know, I was working for GoLite at this time last year...

I love my Green Jacket and love that Astral has always given me awesome customer service. I just don't get why they decided to do shoes.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I only hate that I have to wear Chacos because everything else falls apart or smells like death. I would love for someone to make a real innovation in footwear.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

I used to wear chacos. now I wear rasslers... sure I had to apply some aqua seal at the end of the season... but do you not also have to use basic maintenance on your kokatat GMER.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

If a runner buys a $150 pair of running shoes they hardly last a few months. Typical tennis shoes might last a year and cross trainers the same, costing upwards of $100. I picked up a pair of water tennies for $49 on Amazon. I would be ok if they lasted till winter plus I am a gear junkie and like new stuff so spending $50-$75 on last years models is ok with me. My teva just turned into my everyday shoe and of course Chaco flips for days I don't have to wear shoes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## darinm (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes but runners are realistic and kayakers are dirtbags who expect the world for wal-mart prices. 

I can say that in a dry climate my Astrals dry overnight, unlike the 5.10 Savants I previously used.

I'm curious to see how Astral does with footwear. Philip has a history of doing well in business, or at least that's my impression from the sale of Lotus at the right time and doing well with Astral so far.

I bought some GoLite product their first year and seem to remember them going more consumer just a year later. Rather surprised it took so long for them to run out of steam.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoes are like brakes or tires on vehicles, they wear out and are not covered by warranties. If I can get two seasons out of a pair I am happy! Get a ski boot dryer like someone else said, I have one in my office year round for either my ski boots or river shoes. If you want a piece of foot wear that last get some Ariats, not going to work in the river though, haha, to bad they don't make water shoes. My boots have 200+ days on them going on 3+ years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like the boys over the pond are making shoes too. http://playak.com/news.php?idd=5000339988737


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Pertinent to the discussion, looks like Astral is making some internal moves and maintaining an aggressive approach to the market...

Astral Appoints Christie Dobson VP of Sales and Marketing - Rapid Media


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Blade&Shaft said:


> Pertinent to the discussion, looks like Astral is making some internal moves and maintaining an aggressive approach to the market...
> 
> Astral Appoints Christie Dobson VP of Sales and Marketing - Rapid Media



Seems like an extremely intelligent addition to company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Shoes are like brakes or tires on vehicles, they wear out and are not covered by warranties. If I can get two seasons out of a pair I am happy!


I had about 3 mos before my 5.10 water Tennies started de laminating at the sole. Kayak shoes are the least durable shoes I've ever worn. I'm not sure how you could compare boating shoes to running shoes. Most kayakers where them from the car to the boat then boat to car. They probably don't put 20 miles on a pair of shoes because 95% of the time they are sitting in a boat. Under this scenario shoes should last years. I would bet that a pair of running shoes would last longer than a pair of shoes designed for boating if they were used. There is some serious work that needs to go in to R&D for boating shoes IMO. They can start by sewing the soles on vs glueing them.


----------



## BrianP (Nov 13, 2011)

^^yep. Same for my 5.10's. Previous pair of NRS booties lasted 5 years.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

coloclimber512 said:


> I had about 3 mos before my 5.10 water Tennies started de laminating at the sole. Kayak shoes are the least durable shoes I've ever worn. I'm not sure how you could compare boating shoes to running shoes. Most kayakers where them from the car to the boat then boat to car. They probably don't put 20 miles on a pair of shoes because 95% of the time they are sitting in a boat. Under this scenario shoes should last years. I would bet that a pair of running shoes would last longer than a pair of shoes designed for boating if they were used. There is some serious work that needs to go in to R&D for boating shoes IMO. They can start by sewing the soles on vs glueing them.



I use teva gnarkosi and they are going on two years now and still in great shape. Because of thick sole doubt they would be good in a kakak though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## pscurry (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi this is Philip- president of Astral.
Great conversation here and I wanted to comment.

We got into making shoes because we understand the clear need. I'd bet that nobody in the world cares more about making the best shoes for kayakers and core river people than Astral. All the others before have moved on to mass markets and lost their commitment to this community. Meanwhile- here we are today. We get to use modern technologies, fabrics, and knowledge to craft a new generation of river shoes that are stickier, lighter, dry faster, less stinky and more durable than anything ever before. We pursue those goals like our lives depend on it, because it does. Astral is committed to making the best shoes ever.

I moved to Vietnam and work tirelessly to insure that every batch of shoes made is better than the last. Yes- we had early issues with delaminating soles in 7% of our production. Yes, we had some uppers that broke away from midsoles (4% of production) . YES! All these issues have now been resolved.

I heard somebody say "Start by stitching the outsole directly to the upper"! That's exactly what we have done in the new Loyak and Hiyak models, and I am confident that they will set a new standard for longevity of river shoes.

Somebody else commented that a key element of a good river shoe is that it can dry out and not just get funky wet and die in a week. We completely agree- and you'll find that our shoes dry out faster than any you've worn before. It's because we don't use water absorbing materials like Neoprene (booties), open cell foam (most shoes use a lot- for comfort, and PU footbeds (standard material for "river sandals"). 

Another comment raised a concern that Astral would lose focus on a core competency of PFDs, specfically rescus PFDS. NO EFFING WAY. EVER. NEVER EVER EVER. The reason is that highest level PFDs are a chief component of our DNA and it can not be supressed. 90% of the people involved with Astral are, or once were, Class V kayakers. Keeping OUR PEOPLE/OUR COMMUNITY safe, relaxed and effective in extreme wilderness is a founding principal of our business. Making the best PFDs is primary to how we maintain that. 

I used to do all the PFD design. At the same time, I also had to run the business, so PFD design and development was not at all full-time. 3 years ago, I hired a designer to focus on nothing other than PFDS, full time, all year. I work very closely with him, practically side by side. The important thing to note is that now in fact ATRAL HAS MORE FOCUS ON PFDS THAN AT ANY TIME IN IT'S LIFETIME.

I love PFDs. They are an intimate, personal item to rely on to keep me warm and safe when crazy shit's going down. With my PFD I can help my friends if they get in trouble, and it keeps me alive when I swim (which is a lot).

I love shoes. Always have. Slept with my first pair of Nikes when I was 7. I stopped wearing shoes in college cause they were all too heavy and weird looking. My passion for shoes combined with my passion for high performance in nature combined to pave the way for Astral footwear.

PFDS and Shoes. This is what we do, it's all we do. Nobody is going to do it better for this community, i promise.

Note: I am looking for active product Testers in Size 9 (US mens) and Size 7 (US wns.) . Please send me a message if you know how to critically evaluate products.

Love yall!


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the personal post Philip. Great to hear about the commitment you and the company are making to ensure quality products!


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> Wow, thanks for the personal post Philip. Great to hear about the commitment you and the company are making to ensure quality products!



I would agree and you would be a perfect tester! I get daily playak email and am always reading your reviews. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

SteamboatBORN said:


> I would agree and you would be a perfect tester! I get daily playak email and am always reading your reviews.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Thanks dude! I'm always trying to keep it real on the blog 

Philip, sent you a PM.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

benjamin_smith said:


> Thanks dude! I'm always trying to keep it real on the blog
> 
> 
> 
> Philip, sent you a PM.



Need to get you on Streetfighter, curious of what your take of it would be compared to Jackson. 

I get obsessive with gear (as I am sure you and most of us on here do) and I want to know everything possible. After 23+ years of skiing it has turned me into full fledged gear junkie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for chiming in Philip, nice to hear from you personally and even better that you can reaffirm Astral's commitment to quality products and innovative designs! Rad!


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I teach SUP wearing the Porter and my wife wears the Brewess. We love them. They are light, well constructed, comfortable, dry fast, and are odorless. These are also our rafting shoes for this year. I like the traction we get and I'm super happy with them.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Theophilus said:


> I teach SUP wearing the Porter and my wife wears the Brewess. We love them. They are light, well constructed, comfortable, dry fast, and are odorless. These are also our rafting shoes for this year. I like the traction we get and I'm super happy with them.



Do you and wife wear them only for SUP or are they an everyday shoe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

PSCURRY, message sent.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Wore my Water Tennies on Sat and almost tore out the pull tab on back trying to get my foot in drysuit bootie into shoe. Not built that well. Astral here I come!


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Wore my Water Tennies on Sat and almost tore out the pull tab on back trying to get my foot in drysuit bootie into shoe. Not built that well. Astral here I come!


Update: Sewed and installed small rivets in pull tabs. 

Kinda stupid a brand new pair of shoes has to be modified, thank god I did not pay full price. Should have spent money on Astrals.


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*I got the 5.10 Canyoneers based on some others recommendations plus great experiences with their climbing shoes. My Canyoneers keep getting more and more use with hiking in to runs, boating in freezing or close to freezing temps, and more frequent creeking than ever before. In the 4 seasons I've had them, they only have suffered minor cosmetic damage and no issues with actual functional use. I have a pair of the 5.10 Water Tennies as well, and while I've only had them for just under a year and not nearly as much wear and tear as my Canyoneers, I haven't experienced any of the reported problems others are having. 

I am pretty loyal to my 5.10s due to my experiences; however, if I was looking to switch footwear I'd probably go with Astral. I think it's great Philip from Astral took the time to personally reply, and I do love my Astral GJ. I think it's great that Astral is give boaters better options in footwear. While it is unfortunate people have experienced issues with product lines in the past, it does sound like it's a small percentage, if Philip is to be believed. I wonder if the people who have had issues with the 5.10s may be in a similar situation. Either way, it sounds like a good product change with the stitching of the soles, and may also spur competitive change as well from other companies.*


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

I have a pair of Loyaks which I love with caveats. I have been in them since May 18th (although some days I wore booties). 

They have a sticky sole and I feel confident stepping on boulders under the current and rock hopping on the shore when the shoes are wet. I love the minimalist flexible sole which helps with grip and allows you to feel when you are losing traction. This is also nice when wading. They dry quick enough due in part I think to the closed cell foam insole and I have no concerns over build quality. I love the look and color schemes. I wouldn't mind picking up a second pair as everyday shoes.

That being said they stretch when wet and my heel has come out on several occassions. My heel came out of one shoe while I was practicing a group wading exercise and I had to put the shoe back on and tighten the laces in an eddy in the middle of the creek. I had tied them tightly with a double knot less than an hour before. I was wearing wool socksand that could have been a factor. I don't see this being an issue with the Hiyak however. They also collect rocks and sand.

Overall I like them but be sure to check your laces.


----------



## kirbz (Sep 22, 2010)

I love my Astral PFD and don't mean to take anything away from the company but there are some new Adidas shoes that are pretty awesome. 

Both the Climacool Jawpaw Lace (smaller and lower profile for playboating) and the Terrex Solo (which replaced my old Five Ten Savants) have the Five Ten rubber and are holding up well for me so far. 

Maybe worth checking out as an option! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

My water tennies are falling apart after only a couple months of use. Have NRS Crush for back up, and will look into Velocity or Rassler for next season.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

I know this is a bit of an old thread, but I thought I'd throw my review of the Loyaks here.

Review: Astral Loyak - SUP for the Soul

TL;DR Great shoes, love them. Only problem is the laces come untied.


----------

